# ian watkins



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

When I heard earlier he had been sentenced to 35 years I for once thought the courts has got it about right, well we can't hang him, so let him rot right?

Not really, he will be free in under 20 years and spend 15 free on licence. He will only be 56 and have many happy free years ahead.

What do you actually have to do in this place to be punished fittingly, 20 years for rapeing babies is disgusting. He should rot in jail!


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Do you think he will survive 20 years in prison without having some kind of 'Prison Retribution' taking place?


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

YoungOldUn said:


> Do you think he will survive 20 years in prison without having some kind of 'Prison Retribution' taking place?


Yea I do, he will receive the finest protection your tax pounds can buy. :x


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

He'll get what he deserves. I think in his case even the guards would turn a blind eye.


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

I doubt he'll be out that early to be fair, got to remember there's probably only going to be more cases etc. uncovered. Also you can be protected to the highest order, but there will be slip-ups at some point in such a long sentence and i'm sure another inmate will take advantage!

He's clearly mentally ill too so he could even be detained on that grounds further!


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

NickG said:


> I doubt he'll be out that early to be fair, got to remember there's probably only going to be more cases etc. uncovered. Also you can be protected to the highest order, but there will be slip-ups at some point in such a long sentence and i'm sure another inmate will take advantage!
> 
> He's clearly mentally ill too so he could even be detained on that grounds further!


I'd have him put down like an animal. You can't rehabilitate people like that.


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

brian1978 said:


> NickG said:
> 
> 
> > I doubt he'll be out that early to be fair, got to remember there's probably only going to be more cases etc. uncovered. Also you can be protected to the highest order, but there will be slip-ups at some point in such a long sentence and i'm sure another inmate will take advantage!
> ...


Too easy for him, much better for him to spend the rest of his life in virtual segregation! That would have to be the worst way to spend the rest of you life!


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

I see that chap from Steps has been compensated for a news article using his photo. Doh!


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

SteviedTT said:


> He'll get what he deserves. I think in his case even the guards would turn a blind eye.


I hope so


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

You get less for murder......

J
Xx


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Great albums though aren't they.

[/stir]

He'll be out in less than 20. In a bag.

And if not, maybe he'll be able to get the help he needs, rebuild the bridges with his friends and family... and make some more good music.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Gone Ape said:


> And if not, maybe he'll be able to get the help he needs, rebuild the bridges with his friends and family... and make some more good music.


The only help he "needs" is a length of rope and a lamppost.

You cannot rehabilitate this piece of shit.


----------



## chamberlaintt (Dec 21, 2013)

lol don't worry about it im kinda glad that hes not going to do the full sentence I give him no more than a year being free before someone kills him...guaranteed. He would of only been protected in prison anyway they would of put him on a "SPECIAL WING" :twisted:


----------

